# A link to toolcritic site



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.toolcritic.com/index.html This site has all sorts of reviews on all sorts of tools and will be useful to someone contemplating the purchase of a new power tool. :yes: bill


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, there is alot of stuff there.


----------

